# Μια άλλη ανάγνωση του Καρυωτάκη



## Costas (Mar 31, 2009)

Ένα ωραίο άρθρο του Νάσου Βαγενά, από το 2004.


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 31, 2009)

Όντως ωραίο, και για όσους έφτασαν στο τέλος και θέλουν να δουν και τη συνέχεια:

Μια άλλη ανάγνωση του Σεφέρη


----------



## Lina (Apr 2, 2009)

Τα διάβασα και τα δύο άρθρα και, συγγνώμη, αλλά ψιλοβαρέθηκα μ' αυτά τα μικροπολιτικά των πανεπιστημιακών. Ώσπου έφτασα στην τελευταία παράγραφο του άρθρου για τον Σεφέρη. Είναι διεισδυτική και αποκαλυπτική:

"H ποίηση του Καρυωτάκη είναι η ποίηση των συναισθημάτων μιας μεμονωμένης ανθρώπινης περίπτωσης, που κατορθώνει να αρθεί σε ένα οντολογικό επίπεδο χωρίς τη βοήθεια της διασύνδεσής της με μια συλλογική εμπειρία, όπως συμβαίνει με την ποίηση του Σεφέρη. Ακόμη: είναι η ποίηση μιας εκφραστικής που κατορθώνει να δώσει την αίσθηση ενός ποιητικού εκσυγχρονισμού ανάλογου με τον μοντερνιστικό εις πείσμα της παραδοσιακής τεχνοτροπίας της. Πώς συμβαίνουν αυτά, είναι ένα αξιοθαύμαστο μυστήριο."


----------

